# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καινούρια κόκκινα καναρίνια

## dogoulisd

1Αρσενικο χιονε

2Αρσενικο εντονο

3

4 Αρσενικο χιονε


5 θηλυκο εντονο


6 θηλυκο εντονο


7.το ιδιο


8.θηλυκο εντονο ερωτας


9.το ιδιο


10.αρσεκινο χιονε

----------


## mitsman

Μου κανεις πλακα... οχι Μητσο πες μου οτι μου κανεις πλακα!!!! τι απιστευτα πουλια ειναι αυτα????????????
απο εκθεση ειναι????
ειναι φοβερα!!!ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ!!!!

να τα χαιρεσαι!!! πωωωωωωωω τρελαθηκα τωρα!!! σοβαρα!!! και ελεγα να μην παρω φετος κοκκινα!!! μαλλον πως θα παρω!

----------


## geam

Θα συμφωνήσω!!!! πραγματικα παρα πολύ όμορφα!!!! (φτου φτου φτου)

----------


## Oneiropagida

Εμείς τα παπαγαλοπαιδάκια τι φταίμε και μας βάζετε φωτιές??????

Πανέμορφα είναι!!!!!

----------


## dogoulisd

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια.Οχι δεν ειναι απο εκθεση εναι απο εκτροφεα -εμπορο που δεν ασχολειται με εκθεσεις.Και ερχονται και αλλα 5 στην παρεα τελη Δεκεμβρη.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Με το καλό να τα δεχτείς!!!!! και εννοείτε πως θα περιμένουμε φωτό  :Happy:

----------


## xXx

Μήτσε να τα χαίρεσαι καλή αναπαραγωγή να έχουνε

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ να τα χαιρεσαι ! ειναι πολυ ομορφα !

* το ενα εχει ενα μαυραδακι στο κεφαλι στην κορυφη ή μου φαινεται;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Αποκλειεται να ειναι αληθινα....Η photoshop η τα εβαψες......

Να τα χαιρεσαι....Ειναι κουκλια.....Βεβαια Δημητρη σαν τη Ζιζελ τιποτα

----------


## dogoulisd

Χαχαχα ευχαριστώ.κΔημητρη ήμουν σίγουρος ότι μόνο ένα καλο μάτι θα το έπιανε.δεν είναι μελανινη αλλα μελάνι γιατί τα πουλια δεν ειχαν δαχτυλιδια και έπρεπε να τα ξεχωρίζω με ενα ιδιο με ενός φίλου που τα πήραμε μαζί βάλαμε μια τελιτσα με μαρκαδορο στο κεφάλι.

----------


## ninos

σαν ψέυτικα είναι, αφού δεν έχουν ούτε μια ατέλεια... Πανέμορφααααααααααααααααα  αα

----------


## jk21

> Χαχαχα ευχαριστώ.κΔημητρη ήμουν σίγουρος ότι μόνο ένα καλο μάτι θα το έπιανε.δεν είναι μελανινη αλλα μελάνι γιατί τα πουλια δεν ειχαν δαχτυλιδια και έπρεπε να τα ξεχωρίζω με ενα ιδιο με ενός φίλου που τα πήραμε μαζί βάλαμε μια τελιτσα με μαρκαδορο στο κεφάλι.


Συνονοματε με ανησυχησες ! ειδα σκουρο σημειο σε μη μελανινικο πουλι και αρχισα να βαζω ιδεες μην ειχε τιποτα κακο που δεν διακρινοταν καλα κατω απο τα πουπουλα ...

και παλι να σου ζησουν και να τα προσεχεις ! οχι υπερβολες στο βαψιμο !

----------


## dogoulisd

Υπερβολές όχι αλλα ακόμη δεν ξέρω με τι να βάψω .δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη με ολα αυτα που λέγαμε.

----------


## mitsman

χμμμμμμ ετσι εξηγειτε η συζητηση.. σε πιασαμε Μητσακο.... χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## jk21

το πως θα τα βαψεις εγω μονο θεωρητικα μπορω να σου πω ,να χορηγεις συνδιασμο και των τριων ουσιων που ανεφερα εκει και παραλληλα φυσικες πηγες τους .πανω απο ολα ομως επειδη μαντζουνια δεν νομιζω να κατσεις να φτιαξεις ,να παρεις πχ detoxicum να δινεις που κανει καλο στο συκωτι

*Προϊόν Detoxicum*( το φερνει η ιδια εταιρια η οποια εκει δεχθηκε την κριτικη μου ανωνυμα οτι προτεινει αναμιξη δυο σκευασματων με την ιδια ουσια .... εδω  που εχω να πω κατι καλο ,το λεω )

----------


## dogoulisd

Χαχαχαχα καλα κάνατε και τα είπατε.

----------


## mitsman

Μονος του τα ειπε!!!!!! εισαι μακρια αλλιως θα ερχομουν να σου εκλεβα κανενα... με εβαλες στην πριζα τωρα!!!!!

----------


## dogoulisd

Σου ανταλασω απο τώρα το πρώτο έντονο αρσενικό με τιμπραντακι αρσενικό και τα καφεδακια στη Λαρισα κερασμενα.....χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## mitsman

Ανταλλασω ζευγαρι τιμπραντο με ενα μικρο για ενα ζευγαρι κοκκινα.... χα χα χα χα χα


σου ερχομαιιιιι............. το καλοκαιρακι... δεν παιζει... πριν διαλεξω τιμπραντος ημουν αναμεσα σε τιμπραντος κοκκινα και μωσαικα κοκκινα... τελικα η φωνη με τραβηξε πιο δυνατα!

αλλα εχω χωρο... πολυ!!!

----------


## dogoulisd

Μέσα ότι θέλει ο Μητσος έναν σ έχουμε.....

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη να τα χαιρεσαι ! ειναι πολυ ομορφα αντε και με το καλο να γινομαστε ποιο πολλοι στο φορουμ εμεις που εχουμε κοκκινα καναρινια,κι εγω για μαυρο σημαδακι το περασα

----------


## andreascrete

Καλορίζικα .... πολύ όμορφα και σωστά χρωματισμένα κανάρια, σήμερα και εγώ αγόρασα όμορφα εκθεσιακά πουλιά για τα φετινά ζευγαρώματα μου.
Ένα αρσενικό οπάλ μωσαϊκ κόκκινο και ένα αρσενικό ιζαμπέλα μωσαϊκ κόκκινο.
Άντε να μαζευόμαστε και οι άλλοι με καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα. :Happy0045:

----------


## panos70

Καλορίζικα και να τα χαιρεσαι Αντρεα τα μωσαικα σου

----------


## xXx

> Καλορίζικα .... πολύ όμορφα και σωστά χρωματισμένα κανάρια, σήμερα και εγώ αγόρασα όμορφα εκθεσιακά πουλιά για τα φετινά ζευγαρώματα μου.
> Ένα αρσενικό οπάλ μωσαϊκ κόκκινο και ένα αρσενικό ιζαμπέλα μωσαϊκ κόκκινο.
> Άντε να μαζευόμαστε και οι άλλοι με καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα.


έχω και εγώ 2 τέτοια πουλιά αρσενικά 1 και 1

----------


## vikitaspaw

πολυ ομορφα τα κοκκινακια δημητρη!! Βλέπω εισαι κ απο Λάρισα...αναμενω να τα δω  κ από κοντα!! Ζήλεια οι υπόλοιποι κ κυρίως καποιοι που είστε απο Νάξο μεριά..!!

----------


## dogoulisd

Φυσικά Βικη θα τα δεις.για ποιον χτυπάει η καμπανα ; :Happy0045:

----------


## vikitaspaw

χαχαααα.....mitsman μήπως ξέρεις εσύ να μας πεις??

----------


## mitsman

Θα σε πνιξω Βικακι.....

ευτυχως που ο φιλος μου ο Μητσος θα βαλει απειρες φωτογραφιες, απο γονεις, ζευγαρωματα, κοκκινα αυγα, κοκκινα μικραχνουδωτα μπαλακια!!!!! αλλιως θα σου ελεγα τι θα παθαινες οταν ερθω να κανω την ανταλλαγη...

----------


## mariakappa

ποτε δεν εχω ξαναδει πουλια απο εκτροφεα τοσο περιποιημενα.πανεμορφα :Love0040:

----------


## panathinaikaki

πανεμορφα πουλακια!!!εχω κι εγω μια θυληκια απο περσυ,αλλα μετα την πτερορροια δεν εβαλα χρωστικες κλπ και εχει γινει πορτοκαλι!πριν λιγες μερες απεκτησα και εναν αρσενικο στο ιδιο χρωμα που ηταν η θυληκια οταν την πηρα!θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω φωτο!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

> Θα σε πνιξω Βικακι.....
> 
> ευτυχως που ο φιλος μου ο Μητσος θα βαλει απειρες φωτογραφιες, απο γονεις, ζευγαρωματα, κοκκινα αυγα, κοκκινα μικραχνουδωτα μπαλακια!!!!! αλλιως θα σου ελεγα τι θα παθαινες οταν ερθω να κανω την ανταλλαγη...


χουχουχουχου...φοβηθηκαμε τωρα!! Ασε να τα δω εγω πρωτα, να τα βγαλω κ φωτο μπολικες κ ΑΝ θελησω μπορει να σου δειξω κ καμια!!

----------

